# Aquatic Seeds



## LykeOMGee (Apr 23, 2014)

This year I have decided to actually get my aquatic seeds going. It's been a couple years since I first posted about buying seeds and when I finally received my order..Well lets just say life happened and I'm doing it now!

I got a black tray hooked up inside my 60g aquarium. It sits enough in the water to keep my soil/seeds nice and moist, and almost directly below my LED light. Having found very little information online about germinating these seeds, I've had to go by what I know and advice from people I've talked to about it. Still not a whole lot of information. I've had this setup now for 4 days and to be honest I wasn't sure any of my seeds would even sprout.

First here is a list of the seeds I got
1. Water Soldier
2. Desmodium
3. Pondweed
4. Golden Grass
5. Hornwort
6. Babysbreath
7. Fairy Maiden Rain
8. Tape Grass
9. Foxtail Grass
10. Big Leaves Grass
11. Purpls Grass
12. Wide Leaves Grass
13. Cowhair
14. Short Pearl
15. Some bean shaped seed with a flower on it. No idea what it is. Someone mentioned it might be a banana plant, but it has a picture of a flower on it and the words "I like you." Picture posted below.

Within 12 hours of set up I already had the pondweed sprouting little roots! Quite exciting and I was going to post all about it on here, but I didn't and the next day I had a small build up of mold over my tiny roots. Very discouraging, but I left it as is to see if it would continue to grow or not. Well it did and as of today (day 4) I have 5 different seeds now sprouting roots including Pondweed, Short Pearl, Desmodium, Golden Grass, and the Tape Grass. Possibly the Foxtail Grass as well. I am so excited about my plants growing but I still am not 100% sure when or how I transfer them over to a tank. I would love any information you guys might have obtained over the last couple years since I asked last. Each Pondweed already has two leaves and they stand probably just short of an inch high so I'm assuming they should be transferred to full water soon. Also I am using Miracle Grow Organic soil to grow my seeds in and I have some seeds growing on a wet paper towel.

I was planning on uploading some pictures of everything that I'm doing, but I can only upload 5 photos per post. I am trying to make an online photo album on tiny pic of all my pictures so if you're interested I can try to add that link here. Or if you have a better idea I'm all ears.

This website link I found is for an online store located in India I do believe. Can't quite remember how I found it, but they seem to have the same seeds as I do, as well as some pictures of the plants. Aquarium plants cowhair aquatic plant seeds | Clasf


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

That is a magic bean plant. The plant will have that same thing etched into it.


----------



## LykeOMGee (Apr 23, 2014)

Would I just plant it like a regular plant then? I'm assuming it's not an aquatic plant at all lol


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

I would just plant it in soil and see what you get.Seed seems large for Aquatic plant.


----------



## LykeOMGee (Apr 23, 2014)

I will definitely try. Would be cool to see.


----------



## NGosal (Jun 9, 2014)

It's a terrestrial plant. It's literally a bean. Plant it as a normal house plant and give it sun light. 

I'm excited for your aquatic grow. Those plants are all new names. I look forward to hear about your progress. Pics please!


----------



## LykeOMGee (Apr 23, 2014)

So last night I threw together a very small square tank with some flourite and tank water and planted my larger pondweeds and short pearls. They were looking a bit dry just sitting in my tray and I was concerned as to when I should transplant anyways. Hopefully it wasn't too soon/late. 

I also tossed some seeds into my 5g aquarium and they have started growing as well. Took about the same amount of time for sprouts to start compared to sitting in wet soil.


----------



## LykeOMGee (Apr 23, 2014)

Also, the mold I thought was growing on some of my seeds, that would have been airborne, I see it on my seeds that started under water. So I'm thinking it came right on the seed or its part of the root system.


----------



## LykeOMGee (Apr 23, 2014)

Checked on my seeds this morning and it looks like my golden grass has started sprouting! So very exciting.









And my cowhair grass
















Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## LykeOMGee (Apr 23, 2014)

Just posting a little update. 

Basically everything that sprouted is either planted into my 5g or my little cube 1(?)g.

There was a few seed types that didn't sprout at all. They were placed into wet soil so next time I will try another method. Gonna leave them though just in case in another week they sprout.. 

The earlier sprouters are starting to get a third leaf from in-between the 2 original ones. It seems like everything sprouted so fast and now its taking forever. But it has only been a couple weeks. Will post more when theres progress!

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------

